
Improvements Coming to the Google Analytics Desktop UI - artsandsci
https://analytics.googleblog.com/2016/10/improvements-coming-to-google-analytics.html
======
angry-hacker
I hope they tune out from their material UI, on smaller screens there is just
way to too much space wasted. Especially on custom boards.

